# DIESEL - No BMW in USA until Early 2008



## slker (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks like BMW is not going to get Diesels to the USA until early 2008...

http://dieselforecast.com/ArticleDetails.php?articleID=279


----------



## domiguy (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe by the time they bring a 535d I can actually afford to buy it new


----------



## Heatseeker (Dec 3, 2005)

The question that actually strikes me is... Do you guys really want diesels?. Over here in europe we've always been told that the american market is very reluctant to diesels, and I haven't ever been -yet- to the US, but I've been to Oz quite a few times and I consider it pretty much the same. For every diesel you spot, you'll see a hundred petrol powered cars, put aside trucks and stuff. Over here, it's about a fifty-fifty proportion. 

Modern diesels are not what they used to be, particularly if you've got a straight-six under the bonnet. They're very smooth, torque is always present, and they get along very well with automatic gearboxes. 

You'll like them


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

After reading Dan Tackett's review of the E46 330cd about a year or so ago in _Roundel _, I've always wanted one. The fact that the car is quicker off the line, has a higher top speed and gets almost double the gas mileage as my E46 323ci convinced me beyond a doubt that I'd want a diesel powered BMW in my garage.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Tom Purves said:


> "We will not do it until we can offer the car in 50 states,"


Smart move, Tom.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

That stupid state of CA is a PITA. Why do they insist on being different?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

xspeedy said:


> That stupid state of CA is a PITA. Why do they insist on being different?


I love the fact that CA exerts so much influence in the automotive market that our rules affect the whole country! :rofl:

It's the reason why there was such lobbying to overturn the Zero Emissions mandate by the CA Air Resources Board (CARB) that was supposed to usher in the era of the electic vehicle. It so frightened the Automotive and Oil industries they went all out to have it overturned... leading to the death of the electric car.

R.I.P. to GM's EV1 

There's a new documentary film coming out next month about it: Who Killed the Electic Car?

I can't wait to see it!

--J.


----------



## Heatseeker (Dec 3, 2005)

The fact is that... modern diesels are actually cleaner than their petrol counterparts. Less CO2 emissions (led by better fuel efficiency) and the particle filters do their job very, very well. 
A friend of mine's got a 320d E90. The car has been upgraded with an additional control box which, technically, should increase emissions along with power (estimated at 200bhp currently, stock 163bhp) but when having a look at the exhaust there was... nothing. There was no trace of black stuff inside that exhaust, believe or not. I could hardly believe it.


----------



## Mels325 (Nov 30, 2005)

Heatseeker said:


> The question that actually strikes me is... Do you guys really want diesels?. Over here in europe we've always been told that the american market is very reluctant to diesels, and I haven't ever been -yet- to the US, but I've been to Oz quite a few times and I consider it pretty much the same. For every diesel you spot, you'll see a hundred petrol powered cars, put aside trucks and stuff. Over here, it's about a fifty-fifty proportion.
> 
> Modern diesels are not what they used to be, particularly if you've got a straight-six under the bonnet. They're very smooth, torque is always present, and they get along very well with automatic gearboxes.
> 
> You'll like them


Yes I really want a diesel, and the sooner the better. I may end up going to the VW side for my next ride if it's really going to be this long before BMW brings one to the states.
Love my diesel pickup and want a diesel cruiser.
PLEASE BMW bring it to the rest of the country even if California won't allow it.


----------

